# Real Good Deal On Movie Scores



## richardcory

On Saturday, June 27th amazon is releasing 50 of the greatest classical music moments in movies for about 1.99, and it features scores from Godfather, Apocalypse Now, 2001 Space Odyssey, and a lot more. It's the amazon Mp3 Daily Deal - here's a link to amazon mp3 store, the daily deal is in the top left:

http://preview.tinyurl.com/n8lp2n

(I hate shortened urls too, I only shortened it because the amazon link was super long)


----------

